# Snow Again



## terry_g (Nov 21, 2011)

10" of the white stuff has fallen since yesterday morning and it's still falling.
I will have to fire up the snow blower when I get home from work.


Terry


----------



## churchjw (Nov 21, 2011)

Great picture.  Its 57 degrees F here but the snow is coming.  Looks like great shop working weather.  

Jeff


----------



## islediver (Nov 21, 2011)

SNOW  what is that????

in south Florida we don't get that stuff maybe we will see mid to high 40's for a few days.


----------



## Highpower (Nov 21, 2011)

Jerry Ekstrom said:


> Terry it Looks BEAUTIFUL from my house, :biggrin:
> 
> hope your snow blower all tuned up.
> 
> Jerry.:tiphat:



Did somebody say snow BLOWER????? :headscratch:


























:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :lmao:  :lmao:  :lmao:


----------



## Hawkeye (Nov 21, 2011)

Yeah, Willie. Nice blower. Does it have differential braking? Or is it more of a point-and-shoot ride. Who cares about steering?


----------



## Highpower (Nov 21, 2011)

I dunno Mike.....

It's like the chicken or the egg question. Which is more important at 100 mph on snow? Steering or stopping?  LOL.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 22, 2011)

Seems to me you aren't going to be doing much of either one! LOL!


----------

